# Fungus from too much watering?



## Copat (Mar 20, 2021)

I believe I have a fungus issue in parts of my TTTF lawn from too much watering (I seeded multiple times so had to water more than usual). I applied strobe g at 2LBs per 1k a week ago but havent really noticed much of a difference. Wondering if I should have went with the heavier app? Should I apply some more?


----------



## thecutter64 (Oct 5, 2021)

Sure it's just not grass starting to go dormant. It's been cold along the East coast with some freezing temps in the overnights .


----------



## Copat (Mar 20, 2021)

thecutter64 said:


> Sure it's just not grass starting to go dormant. It's been cold along the East coast with some freezing temps in the overnights .


I don't think so because it looks more yellow. But I definitely could be mistaken. I'll take some more pictures


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

What was your watering schedule? It's definitely possible a fungus could have developed.


----------



## Copat (Mar 20, 2021)

I was watering 1-2 times a day for 10 min a zone for roughly 4-5 weeks. I seed 2 separate times in that span trying to get some more coverage of bare spots @thin_concrete


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Often rust disease can start as yellow discoloration. Keep an eye on it. Then again, if it hasn't occurred yet, it might not happen.


----------



## Copat (Mar 20, 2021)

Green said:


> Often rust disease can start as yellow discoloration. Keep an eye on it. Then again, if it hasn't occurred yet, it might not happen.


A couple more photos for reference. I have some disease ex and bio advance I'm contemplating throwing down. I'm almost positive it's some type of fungus as I have multiple spots in my lawn….


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

It does appear to be disease, but I don't know what type(s).


----------



## ptf18+6 (Dec 8, 2021)

Copat. Have you figured out your grass issue? If so, have you treated it and with what?


----------

